# Testing



## ViolinPlayer123 (Nov 14, 2017)

test


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 14, 2017)

whatcha testing?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmmmm... Did it work?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Nov 15, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> whatcha testing?





Latestarter said:


> Hmmmm... Did it work?



X2


----------



## Sourland (Nov 15, 2017)

I hate tests.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't even remember...?  I think it had something to do with links...? Maybe...I really don't know.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2017)

Hope it worked out for you.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Hope it worked out for you.


Yes, I believe it did!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2017)

Do you have critters besides ducks? Just guessing from your avatar. Do you play the violin?


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Do you have critters besides ducks? Just guessing from your avatar. Do you play the violin?


I changed my avatar right before I saw this.    I have chickens, ducks, a rabbit, and a dog.   And yes, I have been playing the violin for about 6 years.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2017)

Is that some type of a red Satin in your avatar pic?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2017)

Gotta just LOVE successful tests! Great news!  Glad to have you posting with us


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Nov 18, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Is that some type of a red Satin in your avatar pic?


Nope, just a mixed breed.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 18, 2017)

Kinda has coloration of a Rex with halo around eyes of a Satin


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 22, 2017)

Heh. I know you...


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Jan 3, 2018)

https://www.backyardherds.com/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png


----------

